# I need a good pair of boots



## whitetaco02 (Mar 2, 2010)

What do you all recommend for a good pair of boots?

I wear insulated Alphaburlys when it is cold and uninsulated ones when it is warm (Bow season)for hunting.  I have snake boots for the hot hot days as well.

I am looking for a pair of boots to wear for this time of year when the snakes are still "gone" and I don't feel like wearing the high rubber boots.

What do you all recommend?
They don't have to be insulated but I do want comfort and water proof!   I just need a good all around boot.


----------



## siberian1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Check out  Danner boots.  They are pricey but they have lasted me for 2-3 years a pair. And I do a lot of walking!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can recommend 2 really comfortable boots.  Giving a slight edge to the Meindel's.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0071706813196a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=danner&sort=all&Go.y=7&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&Go.x=26&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0021192811980a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=meindel&Ntk=Products&sort=all&Go.y=13&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&Go.x=26&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Georgia MudDawgs, excellent boot I have had mine 5 months and wearing them everyday they are barely beginning to wear. They get excellent grip on any terrain, but if working in mud you will have to clean  out tread at the end of the day or walk with 30lbs of mud stuck to each boot lol. For the price I dont think you can get much better of a boot IMHO


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 3, 2010)

siberian1 said:


> Check out  Danner boots.  They are pricey but they have lasted me for 2-3 years a pair. And I do a lot of walking!!



I've got some danner pronghorns that I wear all year long.  

You don't ever know when you might happen upon a snake.  Heard too many stories of snakes in December and January to not wear them in the winter time.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the Georgia Boot's. They will last you forever. 
http://www.georgiaboot.com/


----------



## howl (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/Product.aspx?baseno=63669&cdf=TopSeller

If you order today you can get an additional 20% off. That is a screaming deal. http://www.couponmountain.com/Sierra_Trading_Post-coupons-deals.html


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 3, 2010)

siberian1 said:


> Check out  Danner boots.  They are pricey but they have lasted me for 2-3 years a pair. And I do a lot of walking!!




I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns and gave them to my dad.  They hurt my feet.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 3, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> I can recommend 2 really comfortable boots.  Giving a slight edge to the Meindel's.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0071706813196a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=danner&sort=all&Go.y=7&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&Go.x=26&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0021192811980a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=meindel&Ntk=Products&sort=all&Go.y=13&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&Go.x=26&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1



Those Meindls look sweet!  They have good reviews too!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 4, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Those Meindls look sweet!  They have good reviews too!



I've had mine for 2 years now and they are super comfortable but they do take a little time to get them broken in.  

I also have the Danner pronghorns in snake boots and 400-gram insulated boots.  I love the snake boots and wear them when it's warm.  The 400's are comfortable but the Danner 453 GTX's and Meindels are a lot more comfortable.  I'm on my second pair of the 453 GTX's.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2010)

Get you a pair of Ecko's... they are the most comfortable that you will ever put on.  Waterproof and light as well.  I wear mine all the time year round and work.  The current pair I have on is almost 3 years old and worn well... new pair coming next week!


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm on my 2nd pair of these...
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0

My first pair lasted me about 14 years, but I don't wear boots every day.


----------



## scar1445 (Mar 5, 2010)

check these out...best all around in my book. last you forever - comfortable & dry.

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/503394?nav=gnro


----------

